

The future of phones looks like Yo - dannyhakimian
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/ive-seen-future-phones-looks-lot-like-yo/

======
ggchappell
This looks to me like yet another attempt at repackaging _Push_ , which was
widely touted to be the Next Big Thing some 15 or 20 years ago, and then
promptly died a quiet death when the users wholeheartedly ignored it.

Companies love the Push concept, since, when a UI is built on top of it, what
the user sees & does is driven by the company, not by the user. But,
strangely, users wanna do what users wanna do.

Now, ordinary people have been getting Push notifications on their devices
since the first phones appeared in homes over a century ago. It _works_ , in
certain very limited contexts, because doing _one thing_ that a friend wants
you to do (answer the phone, read an e-mail, swipe a Yo, ...) is great. People
like it. Getting a continuous stream of things to act on, when you want to use
your phone for something else, is a different matter.

Or might I be missing something?

~~~
dannyhakimian
The entire Yo platform is opt-in. Therefore, the user, not the company, is in
the driving seat.

Yo never pushes notifications from the company side. Only users can decide
which services they wish to subscribe to from the Yo Store (yostore.co). In
addition, unsubscribing is just as easy.

So ultimately, the platform allows 'users do what they wanna do'.

------
dragonne
I think it comes down to multitasking. The notification systems of phones
enable it, while the primitive launchscreen/app switching system gets in the
way. Homescreen widgets can have the same function, but they're much less
discoverable to users. Aside from Firefox I interact with most apps on my
phone through Android's notification pulldown these days.

